# Uber app slow and crashing on Monday



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

Is this normal. I use Android 7. Why is the app slow and crashing. On Monday.
Anyone else?


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Drivingthecattlehome said:


> Is this normal. I use Android 7. Why is the app slow and crashing. On Monday.
> Anyone else?


i had ana ndroid and got rid of it,i am on a iPhone know i will never go back to android again,phone that is


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

HotSniper said:


> i had ana ndroid and got rid of it,i am on a iPhone know i will never go back to android again,phone that is


Not really about which phone but is app slow tonight.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

HotSniper said:


> i had ana ndroid and got rid of it,i am on a iPhone know i will never go back to android again,phone that is


Mine bigger than yours again. Does anyone have a brain here. I phone for dummies


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Drivingthecattlehome said:


> Mine bigger than yours again. Does anyone have a brain here. I phone for dummies


iphone works best for i found, but you can use the android no probs,app does play up too


----------

